# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Formation BPM BlueWorks le vendredi 26 mars

## Mejdi20

Optimisez vos processus mtier et gagnez en agilit

BPM BlueWorks
Date: Vendredi 26 Mars
Location: Paris, France

Face  un monde en constant changement, les entreprises doivent devenir plus agiles et adaptables pour atteindre les objectifs viss - tout en rduisant les cots. BPM BlueWorks permet aux dirigeants d'entreprise et aux analystes fonctionnels de dcouvrir et explorer les donnes mtier afin de les aider  mieux comprendre, valuer et optimiser la productivit des processus mtier (BPM).

IBM vous invite  dcouvrir lors de* la matine du vendredi 26 mars* une solution unique, qui combine du *contenu mtier, une communaut* dentraide et des *outils de BPM accessibles en ligne gratuitement*.

Inscrivez-vous 
http://www-05.ibm.com/fr/events/blueworks/

*Vous souhaitez dmarrer rapidement un projet BPM ?
*Vous avez besoin d*amliorer vos processus mtier*, mais vous navez pas de comptences BPM ?
*Vous aimeriez savoir quels *impacts vos nouvelles stratgies* auront sur les processus ?
*Vous avez besoin de rendre vos processus mieux compris  travers votre organisation
*Vous souhaitez *comprendre et exprimenter* la valeur du BPM avant dinvestir ?

Participez au *sminaire gratuit* de dcouverte dIBM BPM BlueWorks, vendredi 26 mars. A lissue dune demi journe de formation et de manipulations, vous serez en mesure de dmarrer un projet BPM et de proposer  votre direction une nouvelle faon de gagner en agilit.

----------


## edogawa

Bonjour,
En recherchant des documentations sur le BPM, je suis tomb sur ce sujet.
je me demande si c'est possible de nous partager les documentations et les tutoriels que vous avez pu rcuprer lors de cette formation.
Merci.

----------

